# Ceiling fan switch wiring to capacitor



## Brettdaniel (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a Builders Best ceiling fan and the pull switch quit working - fan would not switch off. When I removed the pull switch, it fell apart and I can't tell how to connect the wires from the capacitor to a new switch-which is a Harbor Breeze brand. I know red wire from capacitor goes to red from fan; one grey wire goes to reverse switch. I believe black wire from fan goes into L slot on switch. This leaves 1 grey wire, 1 brown wire, 1 purple wire from capacitor. Which one goes to slot 1, 2, 3 on switch? Do any wires go to slots on second deck of switch?


----------



## Brettdaniel (Jul 19, 2012)

After reading virtually everything on line about ceiling fan switches and watching most YouTube videos on same, I solved my problem with the wiring questions re "Builder's Best" ceiling fan capacitor and "Harbor Breeze" 3-speed switch. I found that the particular Harbor Breeze switch I had purchased at one Lowes store (the only 3-speed switch that store had) was the wrong switch. I went to another Lowes store with more ceiling fan switches inventory and found a different Harbor Breeze 3-way switch (a 4-wire switch). I then attached black (hot) wire from fan motor to L on switch; grey wire from capacitor to slot 1 on switch; brown wire from capacitor to slot 2 on switch; purple wire from capacitor to slot 3 on switch; red wire from capacitor to red wire from fan; other grey wire from capacitor to grey wire from reverse-motor switch. Fan now works on high, med, low speeds + off.


----------



## JulieMor (Apr 25, 2012)

See, you didn't even need us. Congrats on doing your own research. Now I have to get going. Someone has posted the question, "How do I fix my electric?" Lots to do today!


----------

